# All Enter the 2018 eVolo Skyscraper Competition



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Always happy to pass on a good press release. Here we go!










eVolo Magazine is pleased to invite architects, students, engineers, designers, and artists from around the globe to take part in the 2018 Skyscraper Competition.

Established in 2006, the annual Skyscraper Competition is one of the world’s most prestigious awards for high-rise architecture. It recognizes outstanding ideas that redefine skyscraper design through the implementation of novel technologies, materials, programs, aesthetics, and spatial organizations along with studies on globalization, flexibility, adaptability, and the digital revolution. It is a forum that examines the relationship between the skyscraper and the natural world, the skyscraper and the community, and the skyscraper and the city.

The participants should take into consideration the advances in technology, the exploration of sustainable systems, and the establishment of new urban and architectural methods to solve economic, social, and cultural problems of the contemporary city including the scarcity of natural resources and infrastructure and the exponential increase of inhabitants, pollution, economic division, and unplanned urban sprawl.

The competition is an investigation on the public and private space and the role of the individual and the collective in the creation of a dynamic and adaptive vertical community. It is also a response to the exploration and adaptation of new habitats and territories based on a dynamic equilibrium between man and nature – a new kind of responsive and adaptive design capable of intelligent growth through the self-regulation of its own systems.

There are no restrictions in regards to site, program or size. The objective is to provide maximum freedom to the participants to engage the project without constraints in the most creative way. What is a skyscraper in the 21st century? What are the historical, contextual, social, urban, and environmental responsibilities of these mega-structures?

eVolo Magazine is committed to continue stimulating the imagination of designers around the world – thinkers that initiate a new architectural discourse of economic, environmental, intellectual, and perceptual responsibility that could ultimately modify what we understand as a contemporary skyscraper, its impact on urban planning and on the improvement of our way of life.

Scedule
July 10, 2017 – Competition announcement and registration opens.
November 14, 2017 – Early registration deadline.
January 23, 2018 – Late registration deadline.
February 6, 2018 – Project submission deadline.
April 10, 2018 – Winner’s announcement.

Jury
Vishaan Chakrabarti [principal PAU] Moon Hoon [principal Moon Hoon] Eric Höweler [principal Höweler + Yoon] Chris Precht [principal PENDA] James Ramsey [principal Raad Studio] Dayong Sun [principal PENDA]

Awards
1st place – USD $5,000
2nd place – USD $2,000
3rd place – USD $1,000

More on the eVolo website!


----------

